# Chipping and rust on the body by rear doors



## TURTLE (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a 2010 Sentra and i have chipping and rusting on the body of the car rite near the the bottom rear of both rear doors, does anybody have this problem. The service manager said he has seen this before with sentras that dont have mud flaps on the front wheels and he wont warranty it. I am currently dealing with nissan and hope they fix this issue. apparently the car is wider in the rear and rocks and sand get blasted against the car in this location.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

hmmmm...I better take a look and see if I have the same thing...


----------



## TURTLE (Apr 16, 2010)

do you have the same problem


----------



## TURTLE (Apr 16, 2010)

I am trying to find people with the same problem so this doesnt happen to anyone else


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you post some pics when you get a chance?

thanks


----------



## TURTLE (Apr 16, 2010)

*chipping*

I am having a problem attaching pics but if you want i can email you the pics. Nissan had paid for half of the fix because they know its a problem and i am trying to find more people with this problem so my lawsuit will go smoother and this wont happen to anyone else.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> I am having a problem attaching pics but if you want i can email you the pics. Nissan had paid for half of the fix because they know its a problem and i am trying to find more people with this problem so my lawsuit will go smoother and this wont happen to anyone else.


Email address sent via PM.


----------

